# Two of my projects



## Gudj (Jan 14, 2010)

So I just finished making a tape of my generic folk music. But on side B there is electronic dance music.
Anyway, you can here it here: Wolf Mode


Also, some older metal stuff of mine..
ACRE: ACRE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Originally an ambient blackmetal project that turned into a black/death metal project once I actually started recording, but I got too frustrated trying to record drums, so I scrapped that and decided to turn it into a doom metal project. Then I realized that I had no-one to play with and drone metal doesn't take any effort. So I threw together this drone track and a doomy cover of A Silver Mt Zion. I am working on new tracks though.


----------



## wizehop (Jan 19, 2010)

*My turn for an embarrassing solo project (or 3)*

Good shit man!, I especially like the vibes from ACRE. I'm going to take a better listen when I have more time.


----------



## Gudj (Jan 26, 2010)

*My turn for an embarrassing solo project (or 3)*

Thanks wizehop. 
There is a new Acre "song" up since I posted this by the way.


----------



## Gudj (Aug 23, 2010)

So, I updated this post and changed a link to my actual current recordings.
Just sayin'.


----------



## wobbit (Sep 1, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------

